# Sync Nokia 6230 with Outlook



## Graham101 (Apr 14, 2005)

Recurring monthly meetings are Outlook are not transfered to the phone. All othe data transfer is fine. Using a DKU-2 cable and W2k. Any suggestions?


----------

